

Q&A with Kent M. Pitman On Lisp And Much More (old /. article, great read) - pclark
http://linkbun.ch/6x3d

======
jacquesm
the actual link:
[http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/11/03/17262...](http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/11/03/1726251)

~~~
pclark
it's split in two so I figured it made more sense to link to both.

~~~
jacquesm
I see. It's a really good interview, I read it a while ago, re-reading it now.

Lisp is one of those language that I'm always playing around with but never
actually do any 'work' (as in paying work) in, I wished I had half an excuse
to do something with it.

------
pclark
I know this is old, but I found it a really great read.

